# Looking great at 40??!!



## Shoediva (Dec 15, 2004)

I found this article on MSN about a contest for women in thier 40's who look fabulous......... If this is what 40 looks like then I cant wait!!







Teruko Burrell, 46, Santa Monica California

Museum administrator, part-time framer.

*Her diet:* I've been vegetarian since I was 22. I just can't do the vegan thing -- I love cheese and fish and just can't give up Rice Krispies Treats.

*Her workout:* I'm a speed-walker, 30 minutes four or five times a week along the beach in Santa Monica. We also have a gym with treadmills where I work, and access to a personal trainer, so I don't have an excuse for not working out.






Janine Crisera, 43, Middletown, New Jersey

Hairstylist. Married with sons John, 18, and Michael, 7, stepsons John, 21, and Thomas, 12, stepdaughter Ashley, 18.

*Her diet:* I use lots of olive oil -- great for skin and hair. This will sound like a lot, but breakfast is old-fashioned oatmeal with blueberries. Two hours later, veggies: cucumber, carrots, and zucchini. Lunch is a huge salad. Dinner can be chicken and broccoli rabe or sweet potatoes. I cook dinner every single night for my family. It's a ritual and I love it.

*Her workout:* I don't belong to a gym. I prefer working out at home so I can do a set of weights whenever I like. There are free weights and a weight bench in my basement, so I sneak in 10 minutes here and there all day long.






Ten spirited, gorgeous women made it to the finals of our 5th Annual 40+ Wilhelmina Model Search.


----------



## Geek (Dec 15, 2004)

Ainâ€™t no mountain high enough

Ainâ€™t no valley low enough

Ainâ€™t no river wild enough

To keep me from you


----------



## Laura (Dec 15, 2004)

WOW is all i can say.. As you said yourself Shoey "If this is what 40 looks like then I cant wait!!" Bring on my 40's but somehow i don't think i'll look that fresh


----------



## Pauline (Dec 16, 2004)

LADIES, don't you know 40 is the new 30? That gives us another extra 10 years easy! (when we get there!) yip eee!


----------



## HarleyMom (Dec 16, 2004)

Originally Posted by *naturally* NO kiddin' ...that's who I thought it was at first too! ...
Hey ..I don't think I look that bad at 48! LOL

*Kim, you look fantastic! I don't know about you but I love being in my 40's (44 to be exact). No, I'm not the flat stomached, flawless skinned girl I was 25 years ago or so, but, with age comes a little wisdom and if you are happy with who you are and where you are in life I believe it shows on the outside, I kinda like my gray hairs and little wrinkles and I especially love to look at my husband and see how he has changed over the years, we have been together since I was 20 and I think he is more sexy looking now then ever.*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 16, 2004)

I thought that was Diana too!! LOL

And Kim &amp; Harley - you are sexy mamma's ... so no worries! 



I would love to see what my b/f Leo would look like in 20 years - probably like his dad I'm assuming - being his dad looked JUST like him when he was his age. They broke out some old pics, and when his dad gave me a pic of himself from his army days... they all laughed when without a word, I just turn and look at my b/f in amazement- LOL TWINS!


----------



## Shoediva (Dec 16, 2004)

I think there are probably several factors here but i think that two important factors here are good genes and a good diet. In reading their profiles most of them seem to have a diet rich in veggies.

I have commonly heard that 40 is the new 30, and I completely believe it. Women are thankfully taking much better care of themselves today. I also think there is a certain confidence in a 40 year old women that makes them very sexy and attractive, and this is something that you only get with age and experience.

Kim, there is nooo way you look your age, I would have never guessed, especially with that awesome smile! You give me something to look forward to!


----------



## Geek (Dec 16, 2004)

I am 37 and I look 50, wtf. What gives?

I work too hard, I guess









Originally Posted by *shoediva* 

I think there are probably several factors here but i think that two important factors here are good genes and a good diet. In reading their profiles most of them seem to have a diet rich in veggies. 
I have commonly heard that 40 is the new 30, and I completely believe it. Women are thankfully taking much better care of themselves today. I also think there is a certain confidence in a 40 year old women that makes them very sexy and attractive, and this is something that you only get with age and experience.

Kim, there is nooo way you look your age, I would have never guessed, especially with that awesome smile! You give me something to look forward to!


----------



## Shoediva (Dec 16, 2004)

Bad genes, poor diet??? LOL

There are quite a few men I know that look older than when they really are. My hubby for example is 3 years younger than me but actually looks older than me. Dont worry Tony, age looks good on some men!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I am 37 and I look 50, wtf. What gives?
I work too hard, I guess


----------



## Geek (Dec 16, 2004)

Its the genes I am sure. MY dad looked 50 at 30. Then he died at 54. I hope I don't die that early. He did smoke 3 packs a day tho. I try to keep myself at only 2.5 packs /day. LOL

Just kidding, I have never even TRIED smoking. Nasty





Originally Posted by *shoediva* 

Bad genes, poor diet??? LOL 
There are quite a few men I know that look older than when they really are. My hubby for example is 3 years younger than me but actually looks older than me. Dont worry Tony, age looks good on some men!


----------



## HarleyMom (Dec 16, 2004)

*Awwwwww shucks! Thanks Janelle, you are truly an angel



*


----------



## Geek (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah Yeah Yeah, I hear that all the time....from you know who!

Me no wash myself ever









Originally Posted by *naturally* 

Even MEN can benefit from a good skin care regime ..after all ..isn't your skin the same as ours? Okay ..so we don't shave (thank the gods...most of us don't). But you see that there are mens skin care products ...START USING THEM TONY! We'll get you lookin' a lot younger here in no time! (oh ..and do take more time away from computer)


----------



## Shoediva (Dec 16, 2004)

LMAO!! you sound like my hubby JOhn!!!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Yeah Yeah Yeah, I hear that all the time....from you know who!

Me no wash myself ever


----------



## Geek (Dec 16, 2004)

Hehehe yeah. Us men rarely wash anything lol





Originally Posted by *shoediva* 

LMAO!! you sound like my hubby JOhn!!!


----------



## Geek (Dec 16, 2004)

heheh Uhm..............

Usually Dial or irish spring in thie shower..........WHEN I shower LOL

muahahaha





Originally Posted by *naturally* 

and when you do ..it's with soap ...standard hand soap ...EEEWWWW!


----------



## HarleyMom (Dec 16, 2004)

*I have kind of a "Lilly Munster" thing going on with my gray hair, a big chunk that goes down the sides in the middle of my part line, and gray streaks at the sides, in the front, above my ears, my daughters think it looks cool



*


----------



## HarleyMom (Dec 16, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* heheh Uhm..............
Usually Dial or irish spring in thie shower..........*WHEN I shower* LOL

muahahaha

*Gosh Tony! Kind of makes me glad you live on the other side of the country 

 J/K *


----------



## Laura (Dec 16, 2004)

PMSL!! Good one Harley


----------



## Pinktronic (Dec 17, 2004)

I am 21 and get mistaken for 16.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm so used to looking the way I do - I haven't changed at all since I was about 16 - (except maybe adding on a few pounds lol) I don't know how I'll handle looking older...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 17, 2004)

Originally Posted by *naturally* aww ..gee ...thank you Janelle! I do know one thing ..and that has stuck with me ..and a psychiatrist told me this ..that I'd ALWAYS see the scars on my face from my accident ..because it was traumatic ..even though with all the Plastic surgery ...it wouldn't change HOW I see myself ..if that makes sense!

The MIND is a VERY powerful thing!

Your welcome! You guys all look great! Honestly I thought you were all younger than your age. And Kim, from your pics I can't see any scars - so maybe it is more of a personal thing...


----------



## Pinktronic (Dec 17, 2004)

I don't know how I will either. Since I have mostly only gained weight and look the same as I do when I was 16. I am shocked though that none of those women pictured have had plastic surgery (of any form).


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 17, 2004)

Yeah... must be good genes... Luckily - my grandmother who is about 75 looks 60.. and my mom who is 50 looks about 35-40 not one wrinkle or line (it's wierd actually, her skin looks better than mine!).. so there's hope!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 17, 2004)

I agree, Kim you look awesome and so do you Harleymom10860! I can only hope to look like you 2 when I'm in my 40s. Somehow I doubt I will.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 19, 2004)

You are right about the sunscreen. I use it now. I did burn couple of times really bad when I was in my preteens and teens. I actually hardly ever used a sunscreen. It was the burn and then get color way which is so terrible for your skin. I think because of all that I got bad expression lines on my foreheard. I know part of it is the fact that they are expression lines but I think I remember the lines getting more noticeable after I got sun burned on my face. I learned my lesson the hard way.


----------



## sooner_chick (Feb 17, 2008)

Great article,Thanks for posting. I am 44 years,I have been told the 40's is the new 30's. I have never been happier than now.I have been told I don't look my age,I do not tan;I take great care of myself;and I exercize.

And,I have an healthy,mature outlook on life,which really helps.

And I would like to say this to kids,teens,and people in their 20's,{so please do not take offence to this}:

Being is your 40's is not old! That is an old perceived notion. We might be "older" than you in years,but that's it. Being old is when you give up on life!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Mar 15, 2008)

My mother is 53 and I think she looks amazing.

Btw, I have to complain about that woman being 'vegetarian' and eating fish: people who eat fish are NOT vegetarians, they are pescatarians.


----------



## Jinx (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't understand why folks are surprised anyone can look good at 40, lol?!?!?!

It's not as though us 40 year olds are broken down hags or anything!!


----------



## Darla (Mar 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *HarleyMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Kim, you look fantastic! I don't know about you but I love being in my 40's (44 to be exact). No, I'm not the flat stomached, flawless skinned girl I was 25 years ago or so, but, with age comes a little wisdom and if you are happy with who you are and where you are in life I believe it shows on the outside, I kinda like my gray hairs and little wrinkles and I especially love to look at my husband and see how he has changed over the years, we have been together since I was 20 and I think he is more sexy looking now then ever.* I just think that is such a cool sentiment.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't understand why folks are surprised anyone can look good at 40, lol?!?!?!It's not as though us 40 year olds are broken down hags or anything!!





ITA!!!


----------

